# Decisions Decisions on upgrade



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

What are peoples thoughts on the below 2 phones for my upgrade this month. 

Sony xperia z2 vs Samsung galaxy s5.

http://www.sonymobile.com/gb/products/phones/xperia-z2/?gclid=CKe96cGLgL0CFagBwwodAF8ARQ

http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys5/mobile/features.html

Im seriously swaying to the sony as it looks stunning has fantastic camera,  the slr lense add on is a fantastic option and I can also take underwater videos and photos to name but a few. 
Had I phones up until I got the 5s which I hated so went to the s3 lte then currently the s4. 
I was eagerly awaiting the announcement of the s5 at mobile world congress but if im honest felt disappointed.  
Hardly looks any different and only a couple of minor tweaks.  The only real attraction is the gear 2 watch for it as it has so many more features than the sony 2 watch. 
Other than that im swaying to the xperia. 

What would everyone else choose. And no jumping in with iPhone comments ha ha 

Also I believe a new htc one will be announced on the 25th of this month. ..


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Mar 2014)

is the sony as massive as that old one you used to lug around


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Mar 2014)

What's more scary is the fact I can remember you selling your update 2 years ago! 
Flies by doesn't it!


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

stuworrall said:


> is the sony as massive as that old one you used to lug around


Lmao Ermm yeah think so mate. Bit thinner though. Less girth stu  

(See I knew an apple fan would have to have a dig) 



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> What's more scary is the fact I can remember you selling your update 2 years ago!
> Flies by doesn't it!



Too fast mate. I cant believe that now youve mentioned it.


----------



## andyh (7 Mar 2014)

Apple.....


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Mar 2014)

4K video looks great.. not sure where you would watch it though other than on your phone. Sony vs Samsung in the Kudos stakes though... Sony everytime!


----------



## Vazkez (7 Mar 2014)

Hello Alastiar,

from those two I will definetly pick the sony one. Samsung do this for while now that they release new phone which has only few minor upgrades to dish some money out. Please do not buy IPhone. Not worth the money....
However as I am using HTC xxx for more then 9 years and never disappoint I will wait for the new HTC.

Vaz


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

andyh said:


> Apple.....


Lol thanks andy


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> 4K video looks great.. not sure where you would watch it though other than on your phone. Sony vs Samsung in the Kudos stakes though... Sony everytime!


 the sony definitely has the better looks. Plus the samsung looks hardly any different to my s4. I dont think id be happy after a month of it. Grrr. Thats what happened with my iPhone.  Plus iphones are just too easy to use and nothing to them.
Although. .......if the iPhone 6 id a totally different phone ill then buy it. 


Vazkez said:


> Hello Alastiar,
> 
> from those two I will definetly pick the sony one. Samsung do this for while now that they release new phone which has only few minor upgrades to dish some money out. Please do not buy IPhone. Not worth the money....
> However as I am using HTC xxx for more then 9 years and never disappoint I will wait for the new HTC.
> ...



Hi vaz. Yep definitely agree im going to go for the sony z2. It has a really nice look to it. The shape everything screams quality and sony have good cameras.  Plus ill genuinely be getting a NEW phone rather than a slightly tweaked phone. 

Funny you mention htc. one of the best phones I had was the htc desire. Brilliant phone. 
I could get the sony z2 on 22 march or wait until the 25th march to find out what the htc m8 will be. Hmmmm


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Mar 2014)

Apple x2


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Apple x2



Apple = simple 
Going into hiding now 

Ha ha. Only joking. I just got bored with the limitations and the lack of any big change in design. 

 just dont like how apple basically control what their users can do. They limit there phones then release another model similar but with maybe an extta feature  so people then buy that and the same again and again. 
However I do think the iPhone 6 will be something special. Its got to be.


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Mar 2014)

I know what you mean, still stuck on my iPhone 4 because _there's no point changing.. yet??_


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Mar 2014)

The iPhone 6 looks amaze.



http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/apple-ipho...lates-sapphire-crystal-display-option-1439088


----------



## Lindy (7 Mar 2014)

I loved my htc sensation xe but couldn't get one as good on my upgrade/contract end but was offered the samsung s4 for free so that decided it. I have such a good contract I didn't want to lose it to stay with htc but would have stuck with htc if I could. They are just so solidly made. My samsung is just featherlight plastic. It is now in a huge otterbox to stop it from being snapped in 2.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2014)

Go with the one you like the look of most, cause the software is basically the same, also look at how it operates with other devices around the house, TV's, bluetooth speakers, etc....

Apple are best suited for the female gender, if you are feeling a little feminine like some of the guys that have already replied to the post then you are best off with an iPhone!


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2014)

I have the sony z mate, great phone I want that one ^^ now good for music too. I've not braved putting it in the tank to take a pic yet.  Don't go for the sony based on its water proof claim as when it's on charge on the kitchen work top it's most likely to get wet as when the bung for the charger is removed it ain't water proof.


----------



## milanioom (7 Mar 2014)

Go for the Sony...or wait for the HTC m8 or Oppo find 7 (my choice)


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Mar 2014)

One of the lads at work has a sony z and its as water proof as it says on the tin. He showed me some vids he took while swimming, very good quality too.


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Mar 2014)

Apple = King


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> The iPhone 6 looks amaze.


Just a concept made up by some fanboy  they will probably just add another row of icons and it will amaze the fans!


----------



## Vazkez (7 Mar 2014)

lol 



LondonDragon said:


> Just a concept made up by some fanboy  they will probably just add another row of icons and it will amaze the fans!



+1 to that


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

milanioom said:


> Go for the Sony...or wait for the HTC m8 or Oppo find 7 (my choice)



Never heard of oppo until now. Lovely phones very nice. Shame can't get them on upgrades but theyre way cheaper to buy and have spec better than some other phones. 




LondonDragon said:


> Go with the one you like the look of most, cause the software is basically the same, also look at how it operates with other devices around the house, TV's, bluetooth speakers, etc....
> 
> Apple are best suited for the female gender, if you are feeling a little feminine like some of the guys that have already replied to the post then you are best off with an iPhone!



This really made me laugh and will openly say I im with you on this lol. I used to be an apple boff getting over protective of people saying bad things about iphones lol. 

Im a gonna go for the sony. Looks really nice. Lots of accessories that arent priced for millionaires and I like the camera. Not sure about its ability to pair with tvs etc but assume it would given this samsung does and the sony is wat above. 
Would hold out for the htc m8 but have a feeling itll have another low pixel camera. 
I like my phone to take pics not just meant mainly for social sites


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Mar 2014)

*yawn ; )

And then Samsung will copy (again) and get sued to hell. The iPhone rules in almost every dept and you know it.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> And then Samsung will copy (again) and get sued to hell. The iPhone rules in almost every dept and you know it.


This debate is very old Ian, and Samsung didn't actually get sued for anything in the end! I purchased a Samsung Note 10.1 Tablet the new 2014 Edition and it blows the iPad out of the water!!! Was comparing it with an iPad Air the other day side by side and the Samsung has so much tech in comparison that the Air is not even at the same level, the only thing I can say the iPad Air is better is that its slightly lighter, but boring as hell. The argument of Apple has more Apps is no longer valid so now there is just no argument!

At the end of the day Apple does well what its meant for, making a call, sending a text/email, using the odd app, playing some music, with very little customization (people can't mess around with it, so less prone to going wrong), all Android phones do that and plus some more (but you can customize the hell out of the phone and therefore its more likely for the user to mess it up, not because of Android, just because of the flexibility it gives the user).

All I know is that my next phone will most likely be Samsung Note, there is simply no better device out there.

Alastair have you taken a look at the Nexus phones? The Nexus 5 is now available for £240 off contract! They don't have any bloatware from carrier or manufacturer and Google always release the latest OS for those devices first (equivalent of the Apple OS releases).

BTW I don't care what anyone buys to be honest lol they all have their pros and cons and its up to the user to evaluate all of the features and buy the best device for their own personal needs and not what anyone else says.


----------



## andyh (8 Mar 2014)

apple x 4


----------



## BigTom (8 Mar 2014)

Apple products are brilliant (for fashionistas and technological illiterates). 

I'd go with the Sony, really like my lowly Xperia T.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Mar 2014)

Paulo...I didn't read that properly, I'm sure you've made a typo, the ipad still remain the best tablet around. I'm still yet to find a review which tells me otherwise. 
Next time we meet I'm gonna hypnotise you and make you believe that Apple is the future. ; )


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Mar 2014)

i hate my iphone4 with its short battery life and weak signal. it wouldnt be so bad if apple stopped making it small and light for women to cart around with all the other crap in their handbags and gave it a decent battery


----------



## Phlash (8 Mar 2014)

I had a Sony Xperia T, and loved it. I have just upgraded to a Xperia Z1 compact. A high end phone in a small form factor. It's superb. I vote Sony.


----------



## Alastair (8 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> This debate is very old Ian, and Samsung didn't actually get sued for anything in the end! I purchased a Samsung Note 10.1 Tablet the new 2014 Edition and it blows the iPad out of the water!!! Was comparing it with an iPad Air the other day side by side and the Samsung has so much tech in comparison that the Air is not even at the same level, the only thing I can say the iPad Air is better is that its slightly lighter, but boring as hell. The argument of Apple has more Apps is no longer valid so now there is just no argument!
> 
> At the end of the day Apple does well what its meant for, making a call, sending a text/email, using the odd app, playing some music, with very little customization (people can't mess around with it, so less prone to going wrong), all Android phones do that and plus some more (but you can customize the hell out of the phone and therefore its more likely for the user to mess it up, not because of Android, just because of the flexibility it gives the user).
> 
> ...


 Couldn't have worded it better paulo. Thats why I got fed up with having iphones. There was nothing new operating wise. Yep they can call text email Internet and snap photos but have no way near the customisation that android phones have which is what I like. 

I do like the samsung note and nearly upgraded earlier as they were giving away the gear watch for free but decided to waot until the s5 was shown but doesnt look much different. However id had a mess around with the z1 in store and the advisor even said to wait unyil mobile world congress to choose. 
After checking the z2 and keep reading up on it this I think is the phone fir me. 
I love it. 

Funny you mention the nexus phone. I looked at one as I bought my daughter the nexus 7 which is brilliant but I think I liked the camera functions and durability along with looks of the z2. I think steve smith has the nexus or it may even have been the lg g2 which was bloody nice when he let me have a go. 



BigTom said:


> Apple products are brilliant (for fashionistas and technological illiterates).
> 
> I'd go with the Sony, really like my lowly Xperia T.



My decisions made mate. Now to wait for it to come out  


Phlash said:


> I had a Sony Xperia T, and loved it. I have just upgraded to a Xperia Z1 compact. A high end phone in a small form factor. It's superb. I vote Sony.


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

I personally would still go s5 get on XDA developers and do what you will with it. I've had Sammy's for the last 5 years and I'm happy as hell. That being said Sony have made huge leaps in the development side of android in fact I think not long ago they released source for an alpha build of one of there kernals! No use to me with my limited skills but it shows that they are listening to users. If you look at the galaxy s2 then compair to the s4 most of the features that where introduced where available on the s2 if you rooted and did a bit of digging around development forums 

I think Sony are probably a good way to go right now.

As far as bloatware is concerned, someone will have stripped down stock ROM deodexed and removed all carrier and manufacturer bloat by the time you have your handset out of the box.

Apple product work well but are just far too limited for me. I like to tinker.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)




----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

Very different


----------



## Andy D (9 Mar 2014)




----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)

It's not all about looks ; ) 

Even though the iPhone is the coolest looking, best made phone on the market.


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

Have they upgraded to glass yet or do they all still smash?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)

They only smash if you either throw them at something or drop them from a height. I think this is the same for most phones ; )


----------



## BigTom (9 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> They only smash if you either throw them at something or drop them from a height. I think this is the same for most phones ; )



I drop my Xperia T on a more or less daily basis and it still looks almost new 

Doesn't even have a case/protector.


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

Same I drop my s4 all the time I've dropped it from my pocket cycling and its fine. I've never owned an iPhone but I see a lot with smashed screens and backs. Gorilla glass all the way!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> They only smash if you either throw them at something or drop them from a height. I think this is the same for most phones ; )


 Not true. Mine smashed from a 2 foot fall. and it bounced off a rubber airline on the floor first.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)

You still dropped it though...


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

I could fight this fight all day, as I have the last ...... God knows how many years...... Linux and android is where I am staying and I will now leave it at that 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

Just read a review in a magazine about the S5 and the Z2 and the Z2 looks like the winner, better spec too.


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Mar 2014)

ye i dropped it but feel like throwing it all the time. will be getting something different next time, for sure!


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

ANDROID! do it its fun! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2014)

Apple makes phones, apples make cider what more could a man ask for  iPhones may be simple but so is my brain through consuming lots of cider, I call that a win win situation.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> ye i dropped it but feel like throwing it all the time. will be getting something different next time, for sure!




You'll regret it Andy. Wait for the 6 it'll blow the competition out of the water. The 5s already does, the chip is so fast, you'll notice the difference from a 4.


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Mar 2014)

Dan loves his iphone5 he will probably buy the 6 so i can have a play before i get anything. All the other smartphones I've seen all have issues. Our lass has had numerous androids/windows phones and seemed to spend more of her time trying to get it to do what she wanted, than what she wanted. I'm starting to come to the conclusion that phones are becoming like windows, makers release a new version before it works properly then use our data allowance updating problems that should really have been fixed before it was released.


----------



## Alastair (9 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Just read a review in a magazine about the S5 and the Z2 and the Z2 looks like the winner, better spec too.



With out a doubt paulo. I cant waut to get it


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> With out a doubt paulo. I cant waut to get it


Design looks great too, even better than one of those iSomething devices which I can't remember the name off any more!


----------



## Alastair (9 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Design looks great too, even better than one of those iSomething devices which I can't remember the name off any more!



I think its an itephone.............oh missed the sh off the beginning


----------



## Ady34 (9 Mar 2014)

there will always be something better tomorrow....that is how it goes nowadays.
i love my iPhone....maybe because i am a simpleton, but like Ian, i don't list ability to sustain throwing it against a wall or the floor as one of my must have features. I don't try to drop rocks on my fish tanks either  I still find it amazing that i can actually phone somebody without a wire attached, let alone keep up to date on ukaps and see how little money i have in the bank  Maybe i am wrong as i have no idea about these sorts of things, but wasn't it the iPhone that brought about all this catch up and betterment technology, you should all be thanking apple for the choice you have.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Maybe i am wrong as i have no idea about these sorts of things, but wasn't it the iPhone that brought about all this catch up and betterment technology, you should all be thanking apple for the choice you have.


I was using all this stuff years before Apple brought out their own stuff, Apple just copied them all and just simplified it so that a kid or an OAP can use the phone without breaking it, kudos to them for doing it 

I never said I don't like Apple on any of my comments, I just said I would never use their phones for now, I have an iPad, until December it was the best tablet in the market, took Android a long time to catch up and most Android tablets to be honest are crap, so are most phones! But there are a handful of phones and tablets which are indeed better than an iPhone but cost the same if not more. I also own a Mac Book Air which is just the sexiest piece of hardware ever, but yea I do have Windows on it also cause OSX is just not there yet


----------



## Sacha (9 Mar 2014)

What do you mean by 'not there yet'? I code all the time, and I would never dream of doing it in windows.


----------



## Ady34 (9 Mar 2014)

i think that is it, people choose phones to suit their needs, much like anything. There will be those who like things simple and those who need the latest techs. Apple have nailed the mass market, because it is easy to use i have 3 separate apple devices and love the continuity. As for the styling, yeah it may not have changed, but if it aint broke don't fix it, i like not having any stupid rubber buttons that stick on my pockets, its not too small and its not too big, primarily it still functions as a phone and not a tablet like some of those monstrosities you see people carrying about, they're 'young uns' with massive pockets on their jeans which hang round their backsides, not because its fashionable, but because their phones are so big and heavy that it pulls them down  Wasn't so long back that comedy Dom Jolly big phone sketch....'HELLO'


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

I have been using Linux for years and I jumped on the android bandwagon as soon as I found out I could have a phone running my favourite user friendly os but I guess its only user friendly if you know how to use it. I run windows on my gaming PC and I have a Sammy hackintosh but I would always choose Linux if I have the choice..... But that's just me, like I have said before... I like to tincker 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutty (10 Mar 2014)

If i was given an Iphone for free i'm sure i'd love it... but when its my cold hard cash on the line i just couldn't bring my self to do it! Not entirely sure why either but Apple doesn't appeal to me, perhaps it's disappointment when i was a kid and games i wanted to play couldn't be played on Macs at the time?

I'm due an upgrade in the summer... i think i might have the same issues between the Z2 or the S5... but i have lots of Samsung stuff so it might just be winning!

Hmmm... hmmm indeed!


----------

